# My New Setup



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

so Decided to Take the Plunge and upgrade from my gaggia classic and gaggia Mdf grinder


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Details please:cool:


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

hamid said:


> so Decided to Take the Plunge and upgrade from my gaggia classic and gaggia Mdf grinder


Well kitted up and a 'PROPER' coffee corner







, pop your details into your profile along with where you are based, it always helps if you have any queries.

Jon.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Oooh, shiney.... what ya got?


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

got a Lelit Mara 62 Coffee Machine And a Eurika MIGNON SPECIALITA Grinder


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice.. enjoy the coffee


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

I am getting that set up next week.(Although hesitating on the grinder) . Any tips? How are you finding the combo?


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Were they from BB?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Russjmills said:


> I am getting that set up next week.(Although hesitating on the grinder) . Any tips? How are you finding the combo?


Hi Russ

Have you ordered the Mara?

Cheers


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Not yet, I'm going to Northampton on Monday so will visit BB then. Probably end up spending twice as much


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

hamid said:


> so Decided to Take the Plunge and upgrade from my gaggia classic and gaggia Mdf grinder


Hi 

Great little corner  I bought the Mara as an upgrade to my Classic about 6 weeks ago and I'm really happy with it. Have mine paired with a Niche.

How are you finding the steam arm and texturing milk? It's pretty different from the Classic isn't it


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Russjmills said:


> Not yet, I'm going to Northampton on Monday so will visit BB then. Probably end up spending twice as much


Nice one.

You may want to give BB a call before you head that way as the website is showing it as out of stock at the mo


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

hamid said:


> got a Lelit Mara 62 Coffee Machine And a Eurika MIGNON SPECIALITA Grinder


Very nice,

now how do I cure upgradeitus


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Greenpotterer said:


> Very nice,
> 
> now how do I cure upgradeitus


With difficulty







.

Jon.


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

*Russjmills the combo is a great match*


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

bough from here is name is steve https://coffeebeans-coffeemachines.com/


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

hi Salty yes it sure is Different steaming the milk with the lelit mara i found it easer with the classic but im sure i will master it over time


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Greenpotterer said:


> Very nice,
> 
> now how do I cure upgradeitus


You quit the forum.

Source: I haven't. No regrets!


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

*Russjmills its a great combo*


----------



## Morgie (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## schnee (Feb 25, 2019)

hamid said:


> so Decided to Take the Plunge and upgrade from my gaggia classic and gaggia Mdf grinder


How is the difference in taste and quality? Do you drink espresso or latte mostly? Love to know everything about your experience as I am looking to upgrade, too! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Confuzzled1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks an awesome pairing


----------



## Stiopic (Apr 4, 2019)

nice. Expensive?


----------

